# Security breach?



## edgework (Mar 11, 2012)

I have reason to believe my computer has been hacked. I turned on the firewall and immediately a dialogue box began flashing, asking if I wanted to allow something called ContentManagementServer.app to accept network connections. (It really was flashing; I had to do a screen capture animation with IShowU to find the dialogue and read it. I managed to click Deny and the flashing stopped and now it is in my Firewall list. But what is it? It doesn't show up on a file search, can't find it anywhere. Is it a legit app?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

This may help:
DAZ 3D Forums :: View topic - Content Management won't uninstall


----------

